# Anyone know of a diesel mechanic in NW surbs of Chicago?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have decided to keep my Chevy in my sig. I need some help with troubleshooting a small issue with the engine. It runs fine but smokes. I mainly want to know if there is anyone in this area that knows the 6.5 TD pretty well or a shop that knows it well. 

If you know any one please let me know, I want to get this little isse figured out before spring.

Thanks!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

doug, 
sounds to me like its an injection pump, or maybe injectors 
but i know those 6.5s are known for going through injector pumps, prolly about 1600 bucks or so 

i may know a guy out here by me i can ask him what he says, he mostly semis now but used to be a big 6.5 guy. 

but this would be a little bit of a haul for ya too

lemme know

Nate


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I too thought it was an injector pump, or maybe the fuel set screw needed to be turned up or down. Then I read that It could be injectors.

Here is the wierd thing, when I first start it in the cold, it smokes, then the high idle/timing advance kicks in. Once it does, the truck idles perfectly smooth and not one little bit of smoke. Then once that part kicks out, it smoke but not as bad and idles rougher. So now im really thinking that its the timing chaim or a timing issues.

The engine was supposedly rebilt before I bought it. I beleive them since all the wireing harnesses are a total mess which is creating for some other issues also. So im thinking/hoping/praying that its just the timing/timing chain. But I have no way to check the timing which is my reason for looking for help.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

dont quote me, but the timing may be controlled by the injection system, i know on most other diesels it is. so the problems may not be unrelated. 

if it doesnt smoke that bad it may be a problem that isnt worth fixing, or maybe just dump it and buy a 7.3. 

Nate


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I at least want to try to fix it. Its a great truck and I didnt really want to get rid of it initially. I just didnt have a shop before so I wasnt able to do any work to it. Now I have a shop but im fearing that It wont fit inside the door,LOL.

I will have 2 Fords with the 7.3 and the chevy. The chevy is a dump and I will need that. I tried also trading the Chevy for a dump trailer but I got no interest in that either. I need to move about 80 yards of mulch in the spring.

As for the timing being controled by the injection system, I doubt it unless that can happen mechanically. The engine isnt really computer controlled, its all mechanical. The sensors it has is used mostly to control the trans but im sure you know that already. The 94+ are when they get into all the computer controlled stuff.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

ya it can happen mechanically, the injection pump works much like a distributor on a gas motor, except on a diesel theres no plugs obviously so the timing at which the injectors fire in conjunction with the piston movement is what the timing is, in a mechanical system the only thing that controls that is the injection pump. not saying im right- not sure on the application, but in general thats how it works. 

if it comes down to it, ill move mulch for ya, got a skiddy too if u need it. 
i may even be able to get a semi if u needed that kinda material. 
and depending on size/location of material i know a guy that could get u mulch by the semi dropped at ur site. ive never used him- landscaping isnt my gig- but drank beer with him done other stuff and he runs a landscape supply place....one of Mariani nurserys locations

if u want i can do a little digging, if ur willing to come out to this area i can see what i can find abotu a good 6.5 mechanic, otherwise a GM dealer SHOULD be able to help. 

Nate


----------

